# Drinking Water & IBS



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

My doctor tells me that in relation to my weight I should be drinking about 1 gallon of water a day. This seems doable to me because I like water, but I wonder how it will impact my IBS. I am predominantly C but end up with D after a major flare-up.He also told me to eat oatmeal for breakfast for my cholesterol. I am taking a cholesterol medicine that he has prescribed and I hope with the water, medicine and some more movement (I hate the word excercise) in my life I can become healthier.How do you think consuming one gallon of water (spread out through the day, obviously) will affect my IBS? I know everyone seems to react differently to different things but I just have no idea.Thanks in advance to any advice you might have.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have C and drink LOTS of water. Water helps since fiber (especially soluable), needs lots of water in order to work and if you do not drink enough water with it can cause worse C. I eat oatmeal almost everyday for breakfast as well. I recommend the Kashi Heart to Heart instant oatmeal if you are not a fan of the old fashion oats (all three flavors are great).


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Learning to drink water is a good thing if you have IBS, in fact you should consider having, as a goal, to drink nothing but water and herbal tea. You will avoid lots of sugar and chemicals if you stop drinking juices, sodas and coffee. For cholesterol.. I completely changed my cholesterol profile for the better by changing my diet...start with your oils and fats. No seed oils, just use olive oil and nut oils if you want. So, get rid of mayonnaise and salad dressings you don't make yourself with olive oil. Eat wild caught salmon, take pharmaceutical grade fish oil and yes, eat that oatmeal, it's a great food, but not the instant! You want a long lasting complex carb! Make a bunch and stick the leftovers in the fridge, it microwaves beautifully. Good luck....cholesterol is not just one or two things, it's your diet profile, stress level and exercise patterns.


----------

